
Dropbox Round Finalized: $350M at $10B Valuation - sethbannon
http://recode.net/2014/02/24/dropbox-round-finalized-350m-at-10b-valuation/
======
cylinder
What exactly will they do with this capital?

I realize that companies should generally take all the money they can while
it's cheap to ensure they can last as long as possible, but I wonder what
investors actually think management will do with their money. Or is this just
gambling and they simply want to put chips on the table.

------
tzakrajs
USD must be inflating a lot...

~~~
runawaybottle
We've had quantitative easing for quite some time now, and it's definitely
inflating stock prices.

